# MX3, A Replacement for Nitric Acid in Aqua Regia



## MyInnerScientist (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello all, 

While browsing the internet i stumbled upon a product that claims to be a substitute for Nitric Acid in Aqua Regia. This Chemical is called MX3, but im having trouble determining the actual contents of the white powder that claims to be "A superior, dry, non-hazardous substitute for nitric acid when making aqua regia."

Has anyone stumbled upon this same chemical? I cant find any information on MX3 on the forum through the search function so i assume no one has discussed it, at least not with this name.

Here is a link the the website where the product is sold. I purchased a 1lb bag but have yet to do any tests comparing it to nitric acid.

https://www.ishor.com/mx3-dissolving-agent


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 13, 2018)

ishor, then it's probably just an expensive bag of some nitrate.

Look up poor mans aqua regia and buy some cheap potassium or sodium nitrate on ebay. You can buy gold for the rest of your money.

Göran


----------



## MyInnerScientist (Jun 13, 2018)

That makes sense, but its states its more economical than sodium nitrate, so that rules that one out at least. I got them to send me the MSDS for it but the only useful information was that it can combust when mixed with potassium chlorate and that it is not harmful if absorbed through skin which potassium nitrate is.


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 13, 2018)

MyInnerScientist said:


> That makes sense, but its states its more economical than sodium nitrate, so that rules that one out at least. I got them to send me the MSDS for it but the only useful information was that it can combust when mixed with potassium chlorate and that it is not harmful if absorbed through skin which potassium nitrate is.




Don't believe everything that a company tells you. Especially when they want to sell you a "secret Formula".


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 13, 2018)

How harmful can potassium or sodium nitrate be? Both are used in food as a preservative.

Göran


----------



## Palladium (Jun 13, 2018)

Shor....... Enough said! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neez333 (Jun 19, 2019)

(1-{4-[benzyl(methyl)amino]-4-oxobutanoyl}hydrazino)acetic acid


----------



## galenrog (Jun 19, 2019)

Palladium said:


> Shor....... Enough said! :lol: :lol: :lol:



Second.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2021)

I'll let you know how good it works. Just getting ready to try the mx3


----------



## g_axelsson (Jul 3, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> I'll let you know how good it works. Just getting ready to try the mx3



How much does it cost? 

We still don't know what's in it so if you run into problem we can't help you.

Göran


----------



## Elemental (Jul 3, 2021)

Would you mind posting the MSDS for your MX3? I'm a bit curious as to what it is.


----------



## Hartbar (Jul 5, 2021)

Found this online if it helps.
How do you post an image on here?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 5, 2021)

See Attaching Images or Files, Working with Attachments.

Dave


----------



## Hartbar (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Elemental (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for posting the image, but that is not a Material Data Safety Sheet (MSDS). 

Here is an example MSDS for Nitric Acid: https://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/16550.htm

Any laboratory will have a binder of these accessible to both the scientists and emergency responders. It is considered best practice to review the MSDS for any/all chemicals you are working with in a lab. No chemical is truly completely safe and many have special instructions for storage, spill clean-up, and firefighting. 

I would highly recommend that hobby chemists/refiners review them as well. Section 8 being the most informative, telling you how to protect yourself. 

Nitric Acid:
Personal Protective Equipment
Eyes: Wear chemical splash goggles and face shield.
Skin: Wear butyl rubber gloves, apron, and/or clothing.
Clothing: Wear appropriate clothing to prevent skin exposure.
Respirators: Follow the OSHA respirator regulations found in 29 CFR 1910.134 or European Standard EN 
149. Use a NIOSH/MSHA or European Standard EN 149 approved respirator if exposure limits are 
exceeded or if irritation or other symptoms are experienced.

If you don't know what is in a chemical, i.e. MX-3, then how will you work safely with the chemical, calculate your reactions, and manage your waste? As it is said, "The difference between screwing around and science is writing it down" Adam Savage


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 6, 2021)

MyInnerScientist said:


> That makes sense, but its states its more economical than sodium nitrate, so that rules that one out at least. I got them to send me the MSDS for it but the only useful information was that it can combust when mixed with potassium chlorate and that it is not harmful if absorbed through skin which potassium nitrate is.




You seem to have misinterpreted what you read. What the Ishor website actually claims is:
That MX3 has all the same advantages (as sodium nitrate) OVER NITRIC ACID. Such as MX3 also being more economical than nitric acid. That much is true.

Their own prices are $9.90/pound for sodium nitrate but $15.99/pound for MX3. So whatever MX3 is, it is NOT more economical than sodium nitrate.

That being said, their sodium nitrate price is a ripoff also. You can get either sodium nitrate or potassium nitrate pretty cheaply as a fertilizer. Either one should work to make poor man’s nitric.


----------



## Geo (Jul 17, 2021)

https://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=%22sodium+nitrate%22


----------



## Hartbar (Jul 17, 2021)

Is MX3 simply sodium nitrate?


----------

